# Coyote Contest 2013: September 15-December 15



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well everyone I have decided to run the contest. I got mixed reviews from my survey but for the most part I'll make the rules very simple. I decided to run the contest a little longer to give extra time, and time for it to cool off and make the dog hunting better. Winner of the contest gets a $25 gift certificate to Cabelas. Contest will run Sept. 15- Dec. 15 2013. I don't care how you call the dogs, or take the dogs. Enter them in as long as the rules apply.

RULES

-Coyotes must be taken between September 15-December 15,2013.

-Coyotes must be taken in Utah, and the location or unit they are taken on needs to be part of the entry.

-Date must be turned on and stamped on the photo by your camera on the enries you make.

-Coyotes can be taken in aggregate or singly and entered throughout the contest.

-You must personally take the coyotes.

-You and the entire coyote carcass must be in each photo submitted.

-2 coyotes is the minimum entry to be considered for the contest.

-All entries need to be sent to me by PM.

Thanks to everyone who participates, I appreciate it.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I decided to run the contest a little longer to give extra time, and time for it to cool off and make the dog hunting better. Winner of the contest gets a $25 gift certificate to Cabelas. Contest will run Sept. 15- Dec. 15 2013.


If you want better dog hunting, I recommend running it from Aug 15-Sep 15 next time. That's when you can really rack up the numbers and call in multiple dogs. All the stupid ones are dead or no longer stupid by October. Colder is not always better with coyotes. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but if that's why you picked those dates you might want to do it a little different next time. However, your dates _will_ favor more experienced hunters, though, as dogs are harder to call during that time.

I'm not going to participate so I'll shut up now and let you do it how you want.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh alright polarbear for sure.... let me pull out my time machine real quick and I'll take it back a month.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry if I came across like a jerk. Didn't mean too. I would like to borrow your time machine though. I missed a big buck last year.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Isnt any way I would enter this and tell you where I am killing them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think giving away the unit is in anyway telling me the specific coordinates of where you hunt. A units a pretty large place so sorry if your so worried about it.


----------

